# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Nadczynność tarczycy - złe leczenie?

## completed

Witam,
mój mąż leczył się w dzieciństwie na nadczynność tarczycy. Leczenie zakończył i niestety nikt nie dopilnował tego, by co jakiś czas to kontrolować.

W kwietniu tego roku coś nas jednak niepokoiło i mąż postanowił zrobić USG tarczycy.
Wynik badania: _"Płat prawy Vol. 16.58 cm3; Płat lewy Vol. 10,25 cm3; Cieśń o grubości 5,7 mm; Tarczyca położona prawidłowo, prawidłowej i jednorodnej echogeniczności.
Płat prawy: Uchwytnych zmian ogniskowych nie zobrazowano.
Płat lewy: W centralnej części zobrazowano zmianę ogniskową hipoechogeniczną płynową o śred. 6,5 mm, o charakterze torbieli prostej.
Patologicznie zamienionych węzłów chłonnych nie zobrazowano. Naczynia szyjne bez ewidentnych cech patologii."_

Lekarz wykonujący badanie zalecił zrobić krew i udać się do endokrynologa. Ogólnie powiedział, że to nic poważnego i nie należy się przejmować.
Wyniki z krwi:
_"FT3: 10,84 pmol/l przy zakresie referencyjnym 3,1 - 6,8
FT4: 34,62 pmol/l przy zakresie referencyjnym 12,0 - 22,0
TSH: 0,01 ulU/ml przy zakresie referencyjnym 0,27 - 4,2 Eutyreoza; <0,27 nadczynność tarczycy; >4,2 niedoczynność tarczycy"_

Mąż udał się prywatnie do endokrynologa. Lekarz jak zobaczył to, co wyżej napisałam, przestraszył się i powiedział, że jest tragedia. Przepisał mężowi *Thyrozol 5 mg* i kazał jeść dwie tabletki dziennie (1 rano i 1 wieczorem). Kazał przyjść ze skierowaniem i zapowiedział, że to będzie długie leczenie. Mąż przyszedł ze skierowaniem, doktor kazał zrobić krew i przyjść za 10 dni. Mąż więc poszedł na kontrolę (to było 2 dni temu). Lekarz powiedział, że wyniki są tragiczne (ale co to znaczy? Że nic się nie polepszyło? Czy się pogorszyło? Nie wiem, dlatego idę w poniedziałek wybrać te wyniki). Kazał brać 4 tabletki dziennie (2 rano i 2 wieczorem), a jak 5 mg się mu skończy, to wypisał mu receptę na 10 mg (by dalej brać 2 dziennie). Kazał zrobić krew i przyjść za 3 tygodnie. Oprócz tego zalecił się nie przemęczać, "zero alkoholu, zero dziewczyn" itp, powiedział, że mąż może w każdej chwili dostać zawału.

Wykupiłam mu tą receptę, ale nie wiem czy się nie pośpieszyłam, bo mąż mówi, że odkąd bierze 4 tabletki dziennie, gorzej się czuje. Pytałam co to znaczy gorzej, ale nie potrafił tego sprecyzować. Mówił, że ma jakieś dziwne lęki. Dziś w nocy nie mógł zasnąć. Chcemy iść do innego lekarza na konsultacje, (bo ten jest już dosyć stary i być może nie zna nowych metod? Ale z drugiej strony jest doświadczony... Mąż mówi, że na pewno za bardzo panikuje) jednak mąż wyjeżdża za kilka dni w delegacje i raczej nie zdążymy przed wyjazdem udać się do innego lekarza. A ja się martwię, że on tam pojedzie i po tych lekach mu się pogorszy, a delegacja jest za granicą, więc nie wiadomo co robić w takiej sytuacji, jak się dogadać itp. Dlatego pytam tu. Dodam, że na ulotce Thyrozolu pisze, że po tych tabletkach można przytyć. A mąż bierze je od około miesiąca i już schudł parę kilo, wszyscy wokół zauważyli mniejszy brzuszek... Czasem nam się wydaje, że te leki działają zupełnie odwrotnie niż powinny i dlatego się niepokoję.

Proszę napisać czy ten lek jest w ogóle na nadczynność (bo ja już wszystko biorę pod uwagę) i co mamy robić. W poniedziałek wybiorę te wyniki, o których wyżej pisałam i dopiszę tu, co wg lekarza znaczy tragedia...

----------


## completed

Maz bardzo zle sie czuje po zwiekszonej dawce thyrozolu, jest mu slabo i chce mu sie spac. Cisnienie ma 158 na 100 i puls 103. Nie wiemy co robic, odstawic te leki, zmniejszyc dawke? Po niedzieli koniecznie idziemy do lekarza, ale co robic teraz?

----------


## nnn123

Nadciśnienie i tachykardia mogą wynikać z nadczynności tarczycy oraz stresu. Leki póki co brać jak lekarz kazał, można dokupić magnez i coś na uspokojenie (najlepiej w tabletkach - bez alkoholu). Dopytać o unormowanie ciśnienia.

----------


## completed

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, kupiłam mężowi witaminy z żeń-szeniem, jest w nich również magnez.
Wczoraj mąż czuł się świetnie, mówił, że mógłby grać w piłkę i biegać po stadionie. Już nic z tego nie rozumiem, w sobotę wygląda, jakby miał dostać zawał, nie ma na nic siły i źle się czuje, a w niedziele zupełnie odwrotnie. Mam nadzieję, że to złe samopoczucie już mu nie wróci i że teraz będzie tylko lepiej.
Idę po wyniki męża z tamtego tygodnia, więc później dopiszę jakie ma tsh i ft3, ft4. Pozdrawiam

----------


## completed

Odebrałam wyniki.
Przed leczeniem: --- Po 10 mg Thyrozolu/dz --- Zakres referencyjny
FT3: 10,84 --------- 10,91 ------------------------- 3,1 - 6,8
FT4: 34,62 --------- 33,63 ------------------------- 12,0 - 22,0
TSH: 0,01 ---------- < 0,01 ------------------------ <0,27 nadczynność tarczycy

1 czerwca kolejna krew, tym razem po braniu 20 mg Thyrozolu dziennie.

----------


## nnn123

Bez konsultacji z endokrynologiem i internistą się nie obędzie.

Temperatury nie ma jak rozumiem?

----------


## completed

Temperatury nie odnotowaliśmy. 
Nadmienię, że w czwartek wieczór lekarz zmienił dawkę z 10 mg Thyrozolu dziennie na 20 mg i od czwartku wieczór mąż bierze zwiększoną dawkę. W piątek i sobotę czuł się fatalnie. W niedzielę i dziś (poniedziałek) czuje się świetnie. Jutro zamierza pójść do innego endo na konsultacje, ponieważ w czwartek ma delegacje na tydzień w ciepłe kraje. Martwię się, że słońce i zbyt wysoka temperatura osłabi męża i znów będzie się źle czuł. Czy powinien odwołać wyjazd za wszelką cenę? Nie będzie to łatwe, ale jeśli będą przeciwwskazania, to się o to postaramy...

----------


## nnn123

Nadczynność tarczycy przyśpiesza metabolizm co "obciąża" organizm. Wysoka temperatura oraz promieniowanie UV również mają wpływ na metabolizm i krążenie oraz odwadniają co może być wręcz niebezpieczne i mało tego może zafałszować wyniki badań co może negatywnie wpłynąć na leczenie.

To pytanie definitywnie powinno być zadane lekarzowi (internista i endokrynolog) który zna pacjenta i posiada jego dokumentację zdrowotną. Osobiście odradzam.

BTW. było kontrolne USG tarczycy?

----------


## completed

Mąż był dziś na konsultacji u innego endokrynologa. Kazał brać Thyrozol 10 mg: 2 x 1 tabl przez 7 dni, następnie 1 x 1. Wcześniejszy endo kazał brać 2 x 1 przez cały czas. Teraz już nie wiem którego słuchać i dlaczego ten dzisiaj kazał zmniejszyć dawkę po tygodniu.

Oprócz tego mąż dostał receptę na:
-Propranolol 10 (3x1 tabl)
-Selen + e (2x1 tabl)
-Aspargin (2x1 tabl)
-Lexotan 3 mg (1/2 tabl w razie stresu)

Oraz skierowanie na badania:
-p/ciała TRAK
-anty TPO
-anty TG
-TSH i FT4

i ma zgłosić się na kontrolę za 6 tygodni z tymi wynikami.

Lekarz powiedział, że mąż może jechać na ten wyjazd, żeby się oszczędzał itp, ale że nic mu nie będzie.

USG tarczycy było robione tylko raz, w kwietniu, o czym napisałam w pierwszym poście. Czy należy je już powtórzyć?

----------


## nnn123

> Propranolol 10 (3x1 tabl)


Z tym lekiem proszę ostrożnie - tzn. pominąć gdy tętno nie jest podwyższone, albo jest minimalnie podwyższone a równocześnie mąż czuje się słabo. Ten lek obniża tętno. 10mg to niewielka dawka, ale ostrożności nigdy nie za wiele.

BTW. Od początku zastanawiałem się czy aby konsultacja kardiologiczna nie była by wskazana - co najmniej ekg.




> Lekarz powiedział, że mąż może jechać na ten wyjazd, żeby się oszczędzał itp, ale że nic mu nie będzie.


Skoro pozwolił to ok. Mimo tego niech unika nadmiernego wysiłku, temperatury i przebywania w słońcu.




> USG tarczycy było robione tylko raz, w kwietniu, o czym napisałam w pierwszym poście. Czy należy je już powtórzyć?


Lekarze z nfz wysyłają na badania dopiero jeśli uważają to za konieczne. Kolejne usg powoli na obserwację zmian torbieli w czasie. Choć oczywiście nie ma po co robić tego za często, zwłaszcza że wynik 6.5mm nie oznacza że dokładnie tyle jest - to zależy dużo od sprzętu i lekarza który wykonuje badanie.

----------


## completed

Dziękuję za cenne uwagi.
Oczywiście mąż będzie starał się unikać słońca i nie przeciążać się.

USG robiliśmy prywatnie. Wczoraj lekarz zlecił wizytę kontrolną za 6 tygodni - ma on w gabinecie sprzęt do USG, czy poprosić go o badanie? Nadmienię, że to była też prywatna wizyta (100 zł wizyta, 30 zł usg). Czy lepiej wcześniej zrobić nie czekając tych 6 tygodni? A jeśli ma znaczenie sprzęt, to może lepiej zrobić USG tam, gdzie robiliśmy je pierwszy raz, u tego samego lekarza? Co ile mniej więcej powinniśmy robić to USG? Żeby nie było zbyt często, ale żeby obserwować zmiany?

Dodam, że wczoraj lekarz dał mężowi do zrozumienia, że ten endo, do którego chodzimy na NFZ nie dał mężowi skierowania na podstawowe badania, a jedynie na tsh, ft3 i ft4... Kazał zrobić te badania, o których pisałam w poście wyżej i przyjść za 6 tyg z wynikami, to będzie można coś więcej powiedzieć na temat męża tarczycy, bo na razie to wszystko jest zbyt ogólne... Powiedział, że leczenie tabletkami będzie trwać od 1,5 do 2,5 roku i że nie ma tragedii.

Dodatkowo cały czas zastanawiam się, dlaczego lekarz na NFZ kazał cały czas jeść Thyrozol 10 mg dziennie 2 tabletki, (krew mąż ma zrobić 1 czerwca i 3 czerwca przyjść do kontroli), a wczoraj ten endo prywatnie kazał jeść 2 tabletki dziennie przez 7 dni, a po tym czasie zejść do 1 tabletki dziennie. Mąż mówi, że posłucha tego wczorajszego lekarza, ale ja nie wiem czy dobrze zrobi?

Czasem przeraża mnie to, jaka różnica jest w leczeniu na NFZ, a jaka prywatnie...

----------


## completed

Na stronie wczorajszego dr pisze, że jest możliwość wykonania badania EKG. Za 6 tyg więc mąż poprosi o to badanie.

P.S. Nie mogę edytować poprzedniego posta  :Frown:

----------


## nnn123

> czy poprosić go o badanie? Nadmienię, że to była też prywatna wizyta (100 zł wizyta, 30 zł usg).


Przy tak małej torbieli niekoniecznie. Choć cena nie jest przerażająca aby zyskać więcej pewności że wszystko idzie w właściwym kierunku.

----------


## completed

Podając cenę nie miałam na myśli, że jest drogo, a to, że USG nie jest w cenie wizyty i najwidoczniej trzeba się o nie upomnieć, jeśli się chce, by doktor je wykonał  :Smile:

----------


## completed

*Uaktualnienie:*
07.04.2015 - USG tarczycy - wynik badania: Płat prawy Vol. 16.58 cm3; Płat lewy Vol. 10,25 cm3; Cieśń o grubości 5,7 mm; Tarczyca położona prawidłowo, prawidłowej i jednorodnej echogeniczności. Płat prawy: Uchwytnych zmian ogniskowych nie zobrazowano. Płat lewy: W centralnej części zobrazowano zmianę ogniskową hipoechogeniczną płynową o śred. 6,5 mm, o charakterze torbieli prostej. Patologicznie zamienionych węzłów chłonnych nie zobrazowano. Naczynia szyjne bez ewidentnych cech patologii.
10.04.2015 - Badanie krwi. FT3 10,84; FT4 34,62; TSH 0,01.
04.05.2015 - 1sza wizyta na NFZ. Rozpoznanie: nadczynność tarczycy. Zalecenia: Thyrozol 10 mg/dziennie.
08.05.2015 - Badanie krwi. FT3 10,91; Ft4 33,63; TSH <0,01.
14.05.2015 - 2ga wizyta na NFZ. Zwiększenie dawki Thyrozolu do 20 mg/dziennie.
19.05.2015 - 1sza wizyta prywatna u innego lekarza. Zalecenia: Aspargin 2 x dziennie i Selen+E 2 x dziennie. Doraźnie: Propranolol 10 mg 3 x dziennie i Lexotan 3 mg 1/2 tabl. w razie stresu.
01.06.2015 - Badanie krwi. FT3 4,45; FT4 12,55; TSH 1,5.
03.06.2015 - 3cia wizyta na NFZ. Zmniejszenie dawki Thyrozolu do 10 mg/dziennie.
12.06.2015 - Badanie krwi. Anty-TPO 62,54; anty-TG 1269,00; P/c. p. receptorom TSH (TRAb) 1,81.
17.06.2015 - 4ta wizyta na NFZ. Rozpoznanie: Hashimoto. Zalecenia: bez zmian (Thyrozol 10 mg/dziennie).
*Planowane:*
13.07.2015 - 2ga wizyta prywatna u innego lekarza. Poprosimy o EKG i zapytamy o USG.
20.07.2015 - Badanie krwi. FT3, FT4, TSH.
23.07.2015 - 5ta wizyta na NFZ.

*Jakieś sugestie, podpowiedzi?*

/*Zakres referencyjny:*
FT3 3,1 - 6,8;
FT4 12,0-22,0;
TSH 0,27 - 4,2 Eutyreoza; <0,27 nadczynność tarczycy; >4,2 niedoczynność tarczycy;
Anty-TPO <34,0;
anty-TG 0,00 - 115,00;
P/c. p. receptorom TSH (TRAb) wynik ujemny: poniżej 1,8; wynik niejednoznaczny: 1,8 - 2,0; wynik dodatni: powyżej 2,0/

----------

